# suche EINFACHE Wlan PCI Karte

## oma

Hi Freunde

Ich habe dieses Wochenende viel Zeit mit WLan PCI Karten verbracht, knapp 10 Kernel kompiliert und sicher 40 Seiten in vielen Foren besucht und alles getan um irgendeine WLan Karte ans laufen zu bekommen - ohne Ergebniß. Weder eine rtl8180 mit nativ rtl Treiber will (getestet unter 2.4.25) noch unter driverloader (2.4.x, 2.6.6) wollten tun - ndiswrapper hatte auch macken.

Kann mir jemand, nur einer, von einer sauber zu installierernden WLan PCI Karte berichten? Ohne Windowstreiber kick hack - ohne Probleme???

Sollte jemand so eine Begegnung der dritten Art hier gehabt haben wäre ich für den Namen dieser Wunderkarte und evt. ein mini (weil ist ja problemlos) how-to super dankbar.  :Wink: 

Danke an alle die helfen...Markus

----------

## Macrobiotus

netgear MA311

(ohne + dahinter)

----------

## oma

Besten Dank - aufgeben ist nicht   :Twisted Evil:  Kann ich also davon ausgehen das diese Karte bei Dir läuft? Sind das spezielle Treiber, oder liegen die dabei?

----------

## Macrobiotus

Aaaalso:

linux-wlan-ng müsste reichen. Hier laufen 2 dieser Karten (kernel 2.4.25), aber ich schaffe es gerade nicht  die Karte auf nem neuen System (gleicher Rechner, andere Partition) anzukriegen  :Embarassed:   . 

Meinen Notizen von damals sind echt schlecht. Wenn ich weis, wie ich es damals gemacht habe sag ich nochmal bescheid.

----------

## firefly

Das sollte kein problem sein die karte zum laufen zu bringen da sie nen Prism2 chip hat.

Für diesen chip kannste du entweder den prism2 treiber oder den orinoco verwenden

gruß

firefly

----------

## oma

Das dachte ich bis grad eben von der realtek 8180 auch - da gibt´s sogar auf der Herstellerseite nen Treiber zu - nur der tat auch nicht. Wie ich schon sagte - am besten ohne Sorgen... (Ist schon meine 2. Karte die nicht will...)   :Shocked:  Ist schon komisch das das keiner so ganz ohne hinbekommt - wenns nicht grad ein Centrino Schleppi ist - kann denn niemand was "positives" berichten? Sorry für die negative Grundhaltung...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## moe

Das wurde vor nicht allzulanger Zeit schonmal in "Laptop & welche Wlan PCMCIA ist die beste mit gentoo." diskutiert..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## Ansorg

naja, hier geht es aber um eine PCI Karte, nicht PCMCIA. Und das funktioniert meiner Erfahrung nach schon etwas anders.

Also: ich verwalte ein Notebook mit Orinoco-PCMCIA und einen Desktop mit PCI-WLAN Karte. 

'Ich kann im Moment leider nicht sagen, welches Modell das ist: Verpackung ist schon lange entsorgt, auf der Karte selbst steht nix drauf. Ich hatte damals zuerst das falsche Modell gekauft - mit Prism-2.5 Chip der unter Linux noch nicht unterstützt war. Umgetauscht. Es ist also eine Karte mit Prism-2. Und die funktioniert mit den Treibern, die im 2.6.x Kernel dabei sind ganz hervorragend bis auf eine Kleinigkeit:

Spezielle Verbindungsparameter (SSID, WAP-key)  setze ich mittels iwconfig und damit das beim Booten gleich mit gemacht wird hab ich das /etc/init.d/net.ethx um die entsprechenden Zeilen ergänzen müssen.

Fir eine PCMCIA Karte machen das irgendwelche /etc/blabla/opt Dateien. Für die PCI Karte hab ich leider nix automatisches gefunden, deshalb der Hack mit der init-Datei.

Wenn es hilft kann ich heut Abend nochmal versuchen rauszukriegen welche Karte ich genau eingebaut habe

----------

## oma

Ansorg: Danke für deinen Hilfe!!! - auf jeden Fall sind PCMCIA Karten ein anderes Thema - da hab ich ja uch eine am Laufen.

Wäre super wenn du wüsstest welche Karte das ist, dann stiefel ich in einen Laden oder Webshop und poste heut abend das es lüppt   :Very Happy: 

Somit bräuchte ich in meinen Kernel nur die Unterstützung kompilieren und das klappt dann mit iwconfig, ja - klingt fast zu schön....

----------

## moe

@Ansorg

32Bit PCMCIA Karten werden wie auch PCI Karten über Hotplug gesteuert, und da gibts in /etc/hotplug/ diverse Konfigdateien, wo man auch SSID und Key und so eintragen kann.

An sich sind 32Bit PCMCIA Karten PCI Karten, und verhalten sich auch so und haben ebend auch denselben Treiber..

Allerdings gibts auch (noch) 16Bit PCMCIA WLan Karten, da wärs dann wirklich was anderes, aber soweit ich weiss sind das nur 11MBit Karten, gehts hier nicht um aktuelle (54MBit) Karten?

Gruss Maurice

----------

## oma

@moe

Ich nenne einen 54MBit D-Link Router mein eigen - somit könnte es auch eine g Karte sein - ob das nun eine aufgelötete PCMCIA Karte auf einem PCI Solt ist oder was auch immer - hauptsache kein ndiswrappe, driverloader,... am besten Hersteller Treiber, kompilieren und gut...

Gruß

Markus

----------

## ossi

ich kann dir alles was mit dem prism54 treiber läuft empfehlen.

siehe dazu einfach mal http://www.prism54.org/supported_cards.php

positiver nebeneffekt, der treiber ist ab dem 2.6 er fest im kernel.

----------

## Ansorg

so, jetzt mal konkret:

Ich hab im Allnet Shop in München eingekauft. Die Webseite ist a bisserl blöd gemacht, kann nicht direkt aufs Produkt verlinken  :Sad:  http://www.lap-power.de/site/produkte.php?cs=allnet

Navigiere zum Allnet-Outlet, dann Kategorie WLAN. Da ist dieses gelistet:

```
ALL0191 WLAN PCI Karte 5db 802.11b
```

Die Karte hab ich. Ist halt etwas älter, nur 11 MBit. 

Weiter oben hab ich ein bischen Unsinn geredet: die Karte hat natürlich einen Prism-2.5 Chip. (Was nicht ging war eine schnellere mit Prism III oder so ähnlich)

im PC wird sie erkannt als 

```
0000:00:0d.0 Network controller: Harris Semiconductor Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset (rev 01)
```

  Prism 2.5, das ist das wichtige. Das wird vom Kernel 2.6 unterstützt. 

Da es eine echte PCI-Karte ist und keine aufgelötete PCMCIA funktionieren die entsprechenden tools für letztere damit nicht -> siehe meine unsaubere Lösung mit iwconfig.

In der Kernel-Config werden allerdings noch andere Chipsets gelistet. Keine Ahnung wie gut die funktionieren und in welchen Produkten die drinn sind.

----------

## Macrobiotus

Der Fehler saß und sitzt mal wieder vor den Rechner  :Cool: 

Ich hab die wlan-module in den Kernel eincompiliert und so ist die WLAN-Karte bei booten als eth0 erkannt worden (?)

Jetzt aber wie es bei mir wirklich geklappt hat (Kernel-module nicht einkompilieren und linux-wlan-ng benutzen):

(Voraussetzung: es gibt eth0, statische ip-Adressen, ad-hoc modus, Netzwerkname DIDLDUM, Kenntnisse in denglisch)

(kernel 2.4.25-gentoo-rc2)

```

emerge linix-wlan-ng

emerge wireless-tools

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge hostap

update-modules

#add iface_wlan0 to /etc/conf.d/net ->

iface_wlan0="192.168.?.?"

broadcast_eth0="192.168.0.255 192.168.0.255"

netmask_eth0="255.255.255.0 255.255.255.0"

modprobe prism2_pci    # und noch: add prism2_pci to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4

/etc/init.d/wlan start

cp /etc/init.d/net.eth0 /etc/init.d/net.wlan0

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start     #Fehlermeldung aber iface is up

#Konfiguration über  /etc/conf.d/wlan  und  /etc/wlan/wlancfg-DIDLDUM  
```

Ach ja: es geht natürlich einfacher und eleganter, aber ich lerne ja noch   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## oma

Besten Dank für Eure Hilfe   :Laughing:  Werde morgen mal losstiefeln und sehen ob ich eine Eurer Karten bekommen kann. Sollte mir der ganze Kram zu sehr auf den undso gehen kauf ich einen Netgear WGE101 - Wireless Lan Bridge. Wenn ich mich nicht verlesen habe müsste man damit bridgen können - also fast eine "externe Wireless LAN Karte mit Ethernetanschluß" und vorbei sind die Tage mit Treibern... Hat damit jemand Erfahrungen?

Aber PCI versuch ich trotzdem - aufgeben is nich...  :Wink: 

----------

## moe

Aufgelötete PCMCIA auf PCI-Karten gibts aber schon eine ganze Weile nicht mehr, andersrum ist heute wohl eher anzutreffen..

Wie schon gesagt aber offensichtlich nicht gelesen, werden fast alle aktuellen (32Bit) PCMCIA (und PCI-Karten sowieso) von Hotplug un den enstsprechenden Funktionen verwaltet, unsaubere Lösungen über net.ethx sollten demzufolge nicht wirklich nötig sein.

Prism III gibts afaik nicht, der schnellere Nachfolger vom Prism 2.5 ist z.B. GT oder Duette oder diverse andere, und diese werden ganz wunderbar vom prism54 GPL-Treiber unterstützt, der seit 2.6.5 fester Bestandteil vom Kernel ist, aber natürlich auch unter 2.4er Kerneln kompilierbar ist. Und wie schon 2mal gesagt, werden diese Karten nicht über wireless.opt sondern egal ob PCI oder PCMCIA über hotplug initialisiert.

Aber dem Chipsatz Wirrwarr mit + und ohne plus, unterschiedliche CHipsätze bei Revisionen, undokumentierte Chipsätze ist es schwer einen Überblick zu behalten und einen bekommen noch schwerer..

Gruss Maurice

----------

